# scuff on gun stock



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

I got a suff on my henry rifle on the stock and i dont know how to get it out (it ant very big. Its kind a whiteish color) talking about the scuff


----------



## Little Bobby (Sep 30, 2008)

if its a scuff from paint i would take it off sand it down and restain it. if its scuffed and the stains not on it try rubbing the area with gun oil first and if that dosnt work then sand it down. but if you have a composit stalk just paint over it


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

What about taking a nick or dent out of a wood stock?


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Small dents- 1/8" or less, can be removed by taking a piece of cloth and wetting it, wring it out, fold it over a few times, lay it over the dent and then get a clothes iron, and iron over the damp cloth for 1/2 minute, to steam out the dent. Check area to see if dent has been raised. keep doing this until dent has been removed.

Nicks are tough, as the wood has been removed and is gone. You might try filling it with wood putty. you will need to get several small cans of something like minwax wood stains and try a few sample stains on some blobs of wood putty, allow to dry and check to see if the color matches. if not you can try blending different colors of stains till you get a good match. Fill the hole, sand smooth when dry and apply some type of finish to match your stock, whether its oil finished, glossy polyurethane or satin poly.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I will definatally give that a shot. I have a couple dents and one scratch, it is only in the poly though so a quick brush on of non-gloss poly should do it.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

as far as your scuff goes... the white doesnt mean it came from a white object, any clear coated (laqure, varnish, whatever it may be) surface will scratch and appear whiteish... for this i would say go to a car parts store, napa, checkers... and pick up a piece of 3000 grit sandpaper, sand out the scratch and use some rubbing compound to pollish it back up...


----------

